# take plaster off walls??



## mysticwillowmoon (Aug 26, 2008)

okay my Fiance's ex wife put a bunch of plaster on our bathroom wall and did a HORRIBLE job at it and i have it on the baseboards where she didn't wipe it off and everything.  I think she was trying to make the walls wavy or something... How can I get this off my walls to re do them? The only ways I know are to completely re do the sheet rock or take a sander and completely sand the walls even if that's possible. I tried scraping it off with a putty knife and only ended up with a hole in my wall. Any advice on anything else I can do to get it off??

Thanks,
Kayla


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Kayla:
You should be able to scrape and sand the baseboards to clean them. As for the walls, its going to take a LOT of sanding which means a tremendous amount of dust. Wear a dust mask for protection. An electric belt sander would cut it down much quicker. You have my sympathy.
Glenn


----------



## mysticwillowmoon (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you soo much! I'll have to try that. As for my work cut out for me that will be going to my father in-law. He refuses to let me even paint unless I do it anyways. I'll probably be standing there with the shop vac trying to suck that stuff out of the air.


----------



## handyguys (Aug 27, 2008)

A box fan blowing out a window will help a lot to keep down he dust. Has the plaster been painted? If so it may be tougher. Porter cable has a power sander with dust extraction built in. I have seen these at rental houses.
http://www.handyguyspodcast.com/the-handy-guys-store?B00002267Z


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 19, 2008)

If it was done recently and poorly you might consider softening it with hot water if you want to scrape it off. Other than that I would redo the drywall. If you put another skim coat on to smooth it and then texture it, the thickness would be too much around the door trim and outlet boxes.


----------

